# Cat 955



## Ronm (Mar 22, 2011)

I have an older Cat 955 that is used as a farm machine and gets limited use. It may sit for several months without use. I was pushing in a brush pile and all was working well. Got off machine for a couple hours and when I went back it would not steer either direction. If you pulled on left clutch and brake the right would also stop. If you tried to go right the left would also stop. I could only turn in either direction an inch or two at a time. while doing this it al of a sudden started working fine again. I got off and on again a couple hours later and had the same problem with steering. This time it did it not heal itself and I finally shut it off. Since it started working on its own once, I thought it may be something sticking but have no idea where to start. Appreciate any help I could get. Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

How's the hydraulic fluid? maybe it's low, or the pick tube is plugged.... maybe the filter needs to be changed and perhaps the oil as well. 
Not much help, but something to think about.


----------



## Ronm (Mar 22, 2011)

Embarrassed to say this is all new to me. Have owned this machine for a year, but have only used it for forty or 50 hours. Fluid level is ok, What & where is the pick line and filter. Thanks


----------



## Ronm (Mar 22, 2011)

Went out today to check it over and look for model #. Started up and steering was fine, everything normal. I did notice that when it wasn't working I thought I was pulling the steering levers all the way back, but they weren't releasing and were only coming back part way and seemed to hit a spot that would not allow them to go further. Today I could feel that same spot, but then they would continue backward to engage clutch. Any ideas? I guess it will probably happen again. Thanks


----------



## pastornator (Jun 11, 2014)

Any chance that one or more of the bushings in the linkage are worn to the point where you cannot fully open the valve? Or, you may need to pop the caps off of the rear of the hydraulic valve spools to check for crud and/or spring retaining bolts that have worked loose from the rear of the spools.

Don't remove the screws holding the valve springs in place -- they generally take specialized tools to replace and you won't have them -- but do make sure they are tight and that the hydraulic valve springs are operating correctly. Also, DON"T stroke the hydraulic valve with the end caps off. You will end up with a blown seal as the cap is the only thing holding the seal in its bore.

FYI, I was a quality tech with HUSCO hydraulic controls for a number of years and have some experience with control valves.


----------

